# Kinky Friedman at Serious Cigar Friday



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, the Kinky Friedman event at Serious Cigar Friday was a nice event. I'm glad I took off work early for it. The Shiner beer from the keg was particularly tasty. Here are a few pics.

The featured smokes.
View attachment 4666


Kinky signs...
View attachment 4667


and signs
View attachment 2103


The Texas ****** (hey-that's what he calls himself-even one of his cigars is named that)
View attachment 2104


My loot
View attachment 2105


Kinky with Patefengreen
View attachment 2106


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

thats freakin sick!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

i stoped in to pick up a few smokes and forgot he was gonna be there, got to meet him as well and picked up a few kinky cigars.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn the one time I can't make it and y'all go! I'm glad somebody from here did. By the way Troy Ron always has the free beer flowing for his events!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I like what he wrote on the box!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like you had a good time and walked away with some killer smokes too!!


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

his name is kinky? i thought it was kiki


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nope- it's Kinky.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

So whats the review on this man's cigars.. what are they like?


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> i stoped in to pick up a few smokes and forgot he was gonna be there, got to meet him as well and picked up a few kinky cigars.


i have heard some pretty good stories about him, but i have never met the man. i am friends with one of the "texas *******", he is a damn fine guitar player, and i hope to have the chance to see them play one day.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Those are some darn fine cigars,too.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Kinky is one of my all-time favorite country artists. My favorite Kinky tunes:

Western Union Wire

Ride 'Em ******

Get Your Biscuits in the Oven and Your Buns in the Bed

Asshole From El Paso

Sold American

We Reserve The Right To Refuse Service To You

There's a great DVD that was put out last summer of Kinky and his band that was taped in the mid-70's for Austin City Limits. It was never used on the show, as it was considered too controversial. It was the only ACL taping that was never aired in the history of the program.

I have an old vinyl LP of Kinky's performance on the King Biscuit Flower Hour from the late 70's that I've got to get around to putting on CD one of these days.


----------



## oldpirate-cl (Nov 22, 2007)

Back when I was a country music deejay in the 70s and 80s we played some Kinky music. My very young daughters at the time loved "Ol Ben Lucas" from the "Lasso in El Paso" album (Yes, I have it on vinyl!). It goes a little something like this...

"Ol' Ben Lucas,
Had a lot of Mucas,
Comin' right out of his nose...
He'd pick and pick,
til it made you sick,
But back again it grows."

That's our Kinky!

Here's to great parenting!


----------



## vote (Sep 24, 2007)

Little Jewford (Kinky's Manager/Assistant) is quite the character as well and always makes a Kinky event fun!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

This thread was started on my birthday!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> This thread was started on my birthday!


That's why we drank some Shiner beer that day- in your honor. (yeah, that's the ticket- in Nick's honor)


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

BbJ said:


> Little Jewford (Kinky's Manager/Assistant) is quite the character as well and always makes a Kinky event fun!


Oh yeah, he's an interesting guy. And his voice- I would swear he does half the voices on the Simpsons.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow-

Kinky event


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

O man, what an incredible event! I am envious as he is also known for his writing. If you want a great witty murder-mystery, check out his _Greenwich Killing Time _book. It features the typical P.I., who smokes cigars quite often, solving the murder of a good friend, all the while, telling non-PC jokes and cracks at people. It's an absolute riot, I highly recommend it. I would love to know what cigars he loves to enjoy.


----------



## vote (Sep 24, 2007)

He's a great guy, its a shame he didn't win his gubernatorial race. To be honest, when we had our Kinky event - I was a bit let down with the smokes. Don't get me wrong, they aren't bad, but just not enough kick for me.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> That's why we drank some Shiner beer that day- in your honor. (yeah, that's the ticket- in Nick's honor)


Kick Ass! I miss beer so bad. 
No more Dr's orders.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh man, Shiner. That's the stuff of champions right there.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

The kinkster. Ya gotta luv em!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

we could use some kinky cigars ,up here in michigan,put a down coat on the and sent em north....


----------

